# Blocket?

## chrisv93

Hey, wenn ich postfix installieren will kommt das :(siehe unten)

Aber ich weiß wie man sachen demaskiert aber hier hab ich echt keine ahnung

localhost chris # emerge -av postfix

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-libs/libXext-1.1.2

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.7.2  USE="ipv6 mysql pam ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ldap -mbox -nis -postgres -sasl (-selinux) -vda" 3,342 kB

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp ("virtual/mta" is blocking mail-mta/postfix-2.7.2)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp ("virtual/mta" is blocking mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r7)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 3,342 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r7, installed) pulled in by

    mail-mta/ssmtp required by (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1, installed)

    mail-mta/ssmtp required by (sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10, installed)

  (mail-mta/postfix-2.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    postfix

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/libXext-1.1.2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Tomáš Chvátal <scarabeus@gentoo.org> (15 Feb 2011)

# Dropping support for 1.7 xorg-server series.

# Please upgrade to xorg-server-1.9.

# These ebuilds will be removed in 30 days.

- x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/libXft-2.1.14 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/libX11-1.3.4 (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (06 Jan 2011)

# Next step to remove old perl and libperl versions.

# Versions prior 5.12 are masked and will be removed when 5.14 is available.

# If you are a sparc-fbsd user and your only keyworded perl version was masked,

# test perl-5.12.2 and reply to bug 288028

# For other complaints go to bug 350785

- x11-libs/libXi-1.3.1 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/libxcb-1.6 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, ich denke du solltest in deinem System mal ein wenig aufräumen....!  :Wink: 

Zu deiner eigentlichen Anfrage:

 *chrisv93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
> ...

 

I.d.R. kann bzw sollte es nur einen Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) im System geben. Wenn du nun einen anderen installieren möchtest wirst du den schon installierten erst deinstallieren müssen.

Siehe hierzu zb auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_Transfer_Agent

PS: Nutze für Shell Ausgaben doch bitte die Code Tags hier im Forum, die Ausgaben sind dann doch wesentlich besser lesbar.

----------

## chrisv93

Das wars danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

